# Cure for nicotine overdose



## Gdaddy

It's a horrible feeling when you realize the cigar your smoking is loaded with nicotine and you've fall'in into a nicotine funk/sickness. It's similar to being motion sick imo. Not a good thing.

Anyone have any remedies to get you feeling well again or do you just have to wait it out?


----------



## Longer ash

sugar drinks or booze works best for me


----------



## Fuzzy

Sugar is quick relief. A pinch under the tongue works quickly.


----------



## asmartbull

If vitamin N bothers you

1. Eat before you smoke
2. Pair with a sugary beverage
3. If feeling nauseous, a spoonful of sugar on you tongue

If the problem persist, smoke a milder cigar


----------



## karma67

I don't normally have problems with nicotine OD, but my wife does. She keeps a stash of pixie sticks in my Herf-a-dor, for when we are out.


----------



## dbleber

I normally get this type of feeling if I smoke a strong/large cigar without eating before hand. After a good meal, while having a glass of wine I never seem to have this issue. The cure for the next day after having to many of the above is a different story.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I've only gotten this feeling off 3 cigars in my life. Both of the Opus X's I've smoked (one of them almost killed me) and a Cain F pure ligero. Suger never did it (cured) for me and after the worst of the experiances I've had (first opus) I've learned to put down the smoke if I feel it coming on. It sucks to do but its better than serious nic poisoning. Now I just smoke on a full stomach and make sure I'm fully hydrated.

While were on the subject have others had this from young Opus x? I've used tobacco for years (used to dip and smoke cigs) and was really surprised when one of these, let alone two, blew off my socks. I've got all my others resting for a year or two to see if the nic mellows out. If not I may have to sell them off.


----------



## Bondo 440

asmartbull said:


> If vitamin N bothers you
> 
> 1. Eat before you smoke
> 2. Pair with a sugary beverage
> 3. If feeling nauseous, a spoonful of sugar on you tongue
> 
> If the problem persist, smoke a milder cigar


 Not much left to say . Pretty much /\ that's it. 
Unless you feel like going for the Keith Richards special = a fast detoxifying blood transfusion.


----------



## Gdaddy

The Opus X did me in also. I don't ever want one again. There are $1 cigars that I enjoy FAR more than that thing.


----------



## TopsiderLXI

Good suggestions here, I got it bad from an Ashton once (forgot which kind) and I wish I had known about the sugar trick! I have never gotten it from an Opus before. Even when I first stared out with cigars and I didn't know about the rep behind Opus, I smoked them fresh.


----------



## ezlevor

I had that with the first opus I smoked. I was on my honeymoon about a month ago and picked one up from the shop we toured. I smoked it, and it hit me so hard my hands went numb. I have since decided to start out with cigars that don't quite pack such a punch and work my way up. At least this way, the other Opus I bought to save will put some good age on it while I build up enough courage to try another.


----------



## tylernim

Opus are fine for me. 

A few years ago I had a Don Lino Africa that had me by the balls for an hour or so.


----------



## NJW1979

Añejos do it to me every time!!! They are so good though. I can't stop smoking them


----------



## kra961

About a 1/2 cup of sweet juice/soda etc will do the trick, liquid is metabolized quicker then a solid sweet source. Had more then a few sticks that grab me be the short hairs, not a good feeling when it hits you like that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An ice cold Coca Cola!


----------



## Cigar Noob

nearly every time I have the problem it is because the cigar isn't burning right and I'm puffing away trying to keep it going. Half way though I realize... uh oh, this could get bad. I think a cigars proper RH will limit this moreso than anything else... at least in my experience. Eat all you want beforehand but if that thing is burning like crap... buckle up! hahaha. I have been drinking craft root beers lately, helps in a lot of ways.


----------



## NavyPiper

I had no idea there was- for lack of a better word 'antidote' for the nicotine overload. Thanks for starting this thread, and all the replies. Sounds like sugar in some form is the trick for the 'kick'. Good to know!

Doc


----------



## Herf N Turf

Some good advice here, from some experienced victims.

Here's the key: HYDRATION.

First of all, most of us walk around in a state of semi-dehydration all the time. For every calorie of food you take in, it takes 1ml of water to process. That means, if you're eating a 1000 calorie meal, you need a liter of water, just to process the food, not to mention the water you need to keep your body running at maximum efficiency. So, before smoking a cigar:

1) Make sure you're properly hydrated. Smoking also dehydrates you, so make sure to compensate. "Clear liquids", which are best to hydrate you, means water, not Sprite, or Gin.
2) The fastest way to address acute nicotinism is sublingual glucose (arguably, IV would be a little quicker, but good luck with that). Take a half-teaspoon of sugar and dump it under your tongue. Let it dissolve before swallowing.

Pixie sticks and sugary drinks are a reasonable hedge, but they also contain a lot of cheap calories, which take a lot of water to process. It's a catch 22.

Best bet is to pound water cocktails before smoking a strong cigar and have a bit of sugar at the ready.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

NJW1979 said:


> Añejos do it to me every time!!! They are so good though. I can't stop smoking them


Funny, 2 opus have gotten me but I nubbed an anejo tonight without the slightest bit of buzz. It was my first one and I smoked it after this thread started to see if it would get me. Awesome smoke, sooooo good!


----------



## gscottfuller

Herf N Turf said:


> Some good advice here, from some experienced victims.
> 
> Here's the key: HYDRATION.
> 
> First of all, most of us walk around in a state of semi-dehydration all the time. For every calorie of food you take in, it takes 1ml of water to process. That means, if you're eating a 1000 calorie meal, you need a liter of water, just to process the food, not to mention the water you need to keep your body running at maximum efficiency. So, before smoking a cigar:
> 
> 1) Make sure you're properly hydrated. Smoking also dehydrates you, so make sure to compensate. "Clear liquids", which are best to hydrate you, means water, not Sprite, or Gin.
> 2) The fastest way to address acute nicotinism is sublingual glucose (arguably, IV would be a little quicker, but good luck with that). Take a half-teaspoon of sugar and dump it under your tongue. Let it dissolve before swallowing.
> 
> Pixie sticks and sugary drinks are a reasonable hedge, but they also contain a lot of cheap calories, which take a lot of water to process. It's a catch 22.
> 
> Best bet is to pound water cocktails before smoking a strong cigar and have a bit of sugar at the ready.


So it sounds like nicotine spikes insulin in the bloodstream, hence the sugar cure and advice to eat well before smoking. But if you eat sugar, it would probably provide only temporary relief as the sugar itself would stimulate further insulin production and again lead to weakness, headache, the shakes, etc. Would seem that a better solution is to eat non-sugar foods that would give the insulin something to work on but would not further stimulate insulin like meat, vegetables, cheese, etc. -- anything but sugar, bread, potatoes, or other starches. I do like the idea of staying hydrated. I sip Pellingrino constantly while smoking for that reason and to cleanse the pallet.


----------



## Eleigh

Put it down and grab a snack. Sugar works but you need to supplement it or you crash again. I like a sugary drink plus handful if almonds.


----------



## 00darkfox00

Mountain dew and a candy bar works for me


----------



## slimshady222

Just a spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down.


----------



## JPS

I always drink a bottle of soda a bit before I smoke (I normally only drink water) and now never have any issues with nicotine overdose. The worst overdoses I have had in the past were usually related to cigars with draw issues and trying to puff the heck out of the thing to get some smoke production and next thing I know, I need to lay down for a while.


----------



## Quine

Cigar making me dizzy and a little nauseous... Doesn't happen very often, but still get surprised sometimes. Doesn't seem to matter whether stomach full or empty too... De-hydration might be the reason. Next time it happens I'll have to think about what I had last to drink and when. 

When it does happen though, the only "cure" I've found is to lie down for a while. Usually the nausea disappears pretty quickly when I do that. The dizziness takes a little longer.


----------



## HIM

Cigar Noob said:


> nearly every time I have the problem it is because the cigar isn't burning right and I'm puffing away trying to keep it going. Half way though I realize... uh oh, this could get bad. I think a cigars proper RH will limit this moreso than anything else... at least in my experience. Eat all you want beforehand but if that thing is burning like crap... buckle up! hahaha. I have been drinking craft root beers lately, helps in a lot of ways.


I agree with this. The only time I've felt sick from a smoke was from smoking a Prensado that didn't want to stay lit and powering through it way too fast. Take your time and smoke slow. The cigars taste better and you won't feel like shit. Of course this wont help you once your already feeling sick, it's more of a preemptive strike.


----------



## Gdaddy

Recently I smoked a 'la Arome de Cuba, Mi Amore' (my first one)
Had a special dinner prior to smoking. I was alone and may have smoked it too fast. I'm not sure. Man, it knocked me down. Way over the top..sweaty, shakes, almost hurled a couple of times. I kept walking around but finally sat down and fell asleep for a half an hour. A wreck. Felt better when I woke up. A shame with such a good cigar.

Perhaps I'm just a big cigar wimp. A light weight.


----------



## BenBrad

My remedy has always been to go the bathroom. I did it with my first cigar. I smoked too fast and went to the bathroom feeling sick. My friends assumed I was throwing up but the guy that worked at the cigar lounge bet that I was just pinching a loaf. My friends still owe that guy a cigar I believe haha


----------



## gscottfuller

Gdaddy said:


> Recently I smoked a 'la Arome de Cuba, Mi Amore' (my first one)
> Had a special dinner prior to smoking. I was alone and may have smoked it too fast. I'm not sure. Man, it knocked me down. Way over the top..sweaty, shakes, almost hurled a couple of times. I kept walking around but finally sat down and fell asleep for a half an hour. A wreck. Felt better when I woke up. A shame with such a good cigar.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just a big cigar wimp. A light weight.


I'm a lightweight but have smoked a Mi Amor without any buzz problem. But one thing I do with any cigar is if I feel any light headidness starting. I stop smoking. In the final third of the cigar, you get a real concentration of tar and nicotine. I think if you are on alert to a buzz beginning and you stop immediately, you'll avoid getting sick. No matter how great it tastes, put it down.


----------



## Gdaddy

gscottfuller said:


> I'm a lightweight but have smoked a Mi Amor without any buzz problem. But one thing I do with any cigar is if I feel any light headidness starting. I stop smoking. In the final third of the cigar, you get a real concentration of tar and nicotine. I think if you are on alert to a buzz beginning and you stop immediately, you'll avoid getting sick. No matter how great it tastes, put it down.


That makes me a super lightweight.


----------



## gahdzila

gscottfuller said:


> So it sounds like nicotine spikes insulin in the bloodstream


:ask: I never really thought about it...but it sounds logical. But....why? From a pharmacodynamic standpoint, that is. Answer - I have NO CLUE. From what I know (which, admittedly, isn't a whole lot), nicotine shouldn't stimulate insulin release. In fact, nicotine stimulates norepinephrine release, which causes blood glucose levels to RISE! So why would sugar alleviate symptoms at all? And, yet, we know from experience that it does.

Same with hydration. I agree with Don that being a little on the dry side makes one more susceptible, and that being well hydrated makes one less susceptible. But....why? Again, nicotine causes norepinephrine release, tachycardia, vasoconstriction.....things that keep blood pressure up. It doesn't make sense that hydration would make any difference at all. But, again, we know from experience that it does.



gscottfuller said:


> Would seem that a better solution is to eat non-sugar foods that would give the insulin something to work on but would not further stimulate insulin like meat, vegetables, cheese, etc. -- anything but sugar, bread, potatoes, or other starches.


Proactively, yes. Meaning, say, an hour or so before smoking.



gscottfuller said:


> But if you eat sugar, it would probably provide *only temporary relief* as the sugar itself would stimulate further insulin production and again lead to weakness, headache, the shakes, etc.


Right...but that's kinda the point - temporarily provide relief for the symptoms, after one feels the symptoms coming on.

As for the intake of sugar stimulating further insulin production....I dunno. Since the symptoms are probably associated with hypoglycemia, I wouldn't think that intake of enough sugar to stabilize blood glucose levels would be enough to cause a spike in insulin release. I'm going WAY out on a limb here, and I'm not even hypothesizing anymore, I'm just outright guessing....so no one take this as gospel ok? My guess is that getting blood glucose levels up immediately works in the interim and gives the liver time to metabolize the excess nicotine. Nicotine's half life is only an hour or two, so, theoretically, the liver's got plenty of time to metabolize the nicotine and get your blood nicotine levels at a manageable (read - asymptomatic) level _before_ any spike in insulin release would take place anyway. Which would explain why a spoon of sugar fixes me, but as long as I put my cigar down, I don't get sick again 20 minutes later from an insulin surge. Or something like that.

Again, all of the above is theory, conjecture, and outright guessing. So don't take any of it as gospel. K?


----------



## Gdaddy

Thanks for the insight. The bottom line is that the sugar seems to work.


----------



## jd123541

Someone on here said that mexican cokes work well because of the real sugar, I sip sprite while smoking anyway to keep the palate clean anyway.


----------



## Fuente 4 Me

TonyBrooklyn said:


> An ice cold Coca Cola!


+1 on that. You might laugh at this but eat cucumbers and take some asprin for the headache ..cumcumbers are great for hydration. I never forget my first real nice over dose ..I was 14 and swallowed coppenhagen by accident trying to dip ..I ended up in a bath tub feared for my life. Unfortunately did not eat a cucumber tho LOL


----------



## slimshady222

OK so last week i smoked an El Credito Serie R. I lit it up and sat down. This was my first time smoking without something to drink and it was a pretty nice cigar I smoke for about 15 minutes then my through started becoming super dry so i decided to go get something to drink. The second i got out of my chair BAM i almost hit the pavement that was my first time being truly nicotine sick and i couldnt move for like 30 minutes untill i remembered this thread and i took a candy cane from the christmas tree and man that settled it down right then and there. So yes sugar does help in my opinion. hope u enjoyed the story


----------



## Eleigh

slimshady222 said:


> OK so last week i smoked an El Credito Serie R. I lit it up and sat down. This was my first time smoking without something to drink and it was a pretty nice cigar I smoke for about 15 minutes then my through started becoming super dry so i decided to go get something to drink. The second i got out of my chair BAM i almost hit the pavement that was my first time being truly nicotine sick and i couldnt move for like 30 minutes untill i remembered this thread and i took a candy cane from the christmas tree and man that settled it down right then and there. So yes sugar does help in my opinion. hope u enjoyed the story


Raising the blood sugar and keeping it stable is the key. That's why I'd recommend following up with 'real food' like a sandwich, nuts, meats etc. as soon as the sugar has cured the nausea.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

I had this problem yesterday with my Oliva V Melanio.. was done for the night and didn't even finish the cigar/


----------



## PCH

This happened to me with a camacho corojo scorpion, it was one of my first cigars ever. I was smoking with my dad and within about 20 minutes I got that numb feeling and then I was puking pretty shortly after that. My dad couldn't stop laughing. I'll never forget that feeling. It was brutal. Seems like sugar is the key


----------



## lostdog13

NJW1979 said:


> Añejos do it to me every time!!! They are so good though. I can't stop smoking them


This. Only cigar I ever have had this issue with, but it was so good. Now I make sure and grab a coke before TCAC night.


----------



## Scap

I was reading through this, and thought about the cigar that almost ruined me...
Back somwhere around '04, I had gotten an Opus X...
I got it lit, smoked it through, and got sooo stinking high that I was almost convinced it was laced with something else. I've never experienced that level of greatness in any cigar since, and I'm still looking for that feeling all these years later.


----------



## Gdaddy

The 'La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero' will send your head spinning as well.. You would have to pay me to smoke an Opus X. Way over my head and found it VERY spicy and killer nicotine. Some people love it but I wouldn't want one if you gave it to me.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

All Gdaddys future bombed OPUS X I call dibs on lol..


----------



## okieeagle

I got sick smoking an Oliva O yesterday. I wish I had read this forum prior. I was disappointed mostly because I couldn't finish the cigar. I was further frustrated that I had not eaten anything prior to smoking, as I am aware that almost always mitigates the issue. Now I know the "cure" and will make sure to have a coke or maybe some simple syrup available.


----------



## sfa

The nub end of a Camacho Corojo always gets me dizzy, but they're so tasty - I accept it as part of the experience. The last third of an LP#9, 7" double corona will put me flat on my back for a half hour. I've resorted to cutting them in two (the few I have) to make them more manageable.


----------



## JJ3

This helps me


----------



## tnlawyer

I've never felt sick, but have felt a tad high after smoking certain cigars.


----------



## FireRunner

okieeagle said:


> I got sick smoking an Oliva O yesterday. I wish I had read this forum prior. I was disappointed mostly because I couldn't finish the cigar. I was further frustrated that I had not eaten anything prior to smoking, as I am aware that almost always mitigates the issue. Now I know the "cure" and will make sure to have a coke or maybe some simple syrup available.


Oliva O is one of my staple smokes. It's one of my "go to" smokes for mild/medium with good flavor. Hope you try another one, but get something to eat first  Another trick that works is to place a teaspoon of sugar on your tongue. The buzz you have will literally be gone in 10 minutes.


----------



## LueyC

I have been hit with the Vitamin N when I wasn't expecting it, so I make it a point to know what I am smoking and try choose appropriately. Sometimes I am wrong, but I usually have a sugary drink when I smoke anyway. I will make sure I keep a couple of packets of sugar handy just in case.


----------



## _LURK_

Sugar is definitely the trick. Nowadays, I prefer to pair my smokes with coffee. Just something about coffee and cigars that makes my day. 

The first time I was hit with Vitamin N was when I was when I was still new to cigars and I bought an AF Gran Reserva Double Chateau. I didn't pair it with anything and my stomach had food from a few hours back. Anyways, I get out back and I being smoking it. About half-way into it, I noticed that I started feeling woozy and I originally thought it was just the buzz. Kept on smoking and next thing I know, I was nauseous. I head inside, eat a spoonful of sugar (did not know about keeping it under my tongue at the time), drank like 3 cans of soda, and ate a big bowl of frosted flakes. Felt a little better some time after and decided to walk the dog to get some fresh air. Came back and went to bed and slept the rest of it away.


----------



## beercritic

I enjoy a good nic kick in the morning with my coffee. Generally don't eat much till noon. Perhaps the substances I consumed during my wayward youth desensitized me? I do get a lovely morning buzz, though.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Gdaddy said:


> The 'La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero' will send your head spinning as well.. You would have to pay me to smoke an Opus X. Way over my head and found it VERY spicy and killer nicotine. Some people love it but I wouldn't want one if you gave it to me.


LFD DL Digger FTW!!!!!!

I survived one ... another time I turned green and had to lay down.

Still have not puked ...


----------



## madmarvcr

I have been using a teaspoon of Coconut Oil. You can get it from the Health food aisle at the store, but $8 for a pint size jar. the effect takes a bit longer than sugar, but effect is longer lasting in my experience.


----------



## TROYJPX

First I thank everyone for letting me register and join here. I have only been smoking cigar for a little over two years and I thought I was having a heart attack when I got that feeling...cold sweats, dizziness, and uneven or racing heartbeat until I googled it and how to treat it, drinking water and sugar works best for me.




Confusion
Chest pain
Uneven or racing heartbeat
Seizures


----------



## Bruck

If the effects last more than four hours, you should see your doctor


----------



## Old Smokey

I got nic sic once, shortly after I began cigars about 3 months ago. Had no idea there was a cure. I just gutted that sumbitch out and lived to talk about it. Thanks for the tips in case it happens again.


----------



## Engineer99

This happened to me just the other night at a get together. I smoke a bit faster when with company, versus alone most of the time, and a Kristoff Ligero Maduro torpedo got me a little green. A little hydration and a couple of red velvet white chocolate chip cookies had me right in a few minutes. Sugar is the key...in whatever form it can be had.


----------



## 455 Punch

I wonder how much of the longer term sick feeling, weakness, and need for sleep isn't also caused by a mild carbon monoxide poisoning. Some have mentioned puffing hard to keep a bad humidity stick lit, which equals an inefficient burn that generates more CO than normal, AND some inadvertent inhalation of more smoke than what might be normal for you.


----------



## NasierK

If sugar helps than I guess grape sugar (aka dextrose, glucose) should work faster. It's an extremely fast digesting sugar. Should be available at most grocery stores. If not ,try organic food and/or sport supplements stores. It's quite cheap and lasts for ages. Fitness freaks like myself use it all the time in their post work-out shakes.


----------



## hawg

Laying flat out works for me. If it happens again I wil try the sugar.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Oh wow...I guess I just had my first Nicotine OD. 

Yet another cold day here, but I needed a cigar, so I jumped into the herfmobile and fired up an Undercrown. I was really enjoying that sucker, but after the first third it developed some draw issues. I had to really suck frequently on it to keep it going. I had the windows open, and despite the draw, was still enjoying it but I had to let it die into the final third. It just wans't co-operating. I was feeling fine until I got into the house and BAM! Wow, I felt like I was gonna hurl. 

I just found this thread and stuck a spoonful of sugar into me. I'm starting to come around now, but that was a rough 45 min or so. Only took about 5 min too for it to start working. Funny thing is I had a bottle of root beer with me while smoking. I guess it just wasn't enough sugar!??


----------



## serenomike

this happened to me really only one time that I could remember...Recently too, Tres Reynas larger ring cigar with an empty stomach. I was up extra early that day and didn't have a whole lot to eat. If I smoked one right now I don't think that would happen


----------

